# Ever see a 18 1/2 inch Black Crappie? Now you can!



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is a fish a customer dropped off today. By far the biggest Crappie I have ever taken in. 18 1/2 inches long and weighs 3lbs 8 ozs. frozen. The picture of my boy holding it is for reference. He is not holding it out from his body. I have seen alot of big fish but this one took my breath away.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Holy Crap!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

:SHOCKED: :SHOCKED: Ahoy! That be my white whale!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

wow...how do you get that through a hole in the ice...:lol:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Wow!!

Is that a MI fish or is it from another state ???


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

> GVSUKUSHHoly Crap!


 
HOLY CRAPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes. My buddy was jigging in a hole for gills and walked away. This guy walks up to him and asks if he's done fishing that hole,, my buddy says ya, go ahead and fish it if you want. Well the guy tosses a tip up in it with a 6" shiner on there and 2 minutes later pulls in a crappie just like that one.:lol: He was PSSSED!! The guy said no way it was goin' on the wall, he was gonna eat it.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Yowza!!!!

Biggest one that I've ever seen...


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

was that $100 panfish special?


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice. If that's a MI cal, probably the biggest I've seen in this state. My biggest is in the 15" range. That boy there is a hoss!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i caught a 17" out of a farm pond when i was 14 or so. darn thing was skinny as a rail though . That one there is snortin, slobber'n HAWG!


----------



## bfierke (Jul 16, 2004)

Are there restrictions on the $100 panfish special? Like they actually have to fit in a frying pan!!!! FYI --- 4lbs 2 oz current state record


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> wow...how do you get that through a hole in the ice...:lol:


.....That crappie didn't come thru a hole made in the ice.....that crappie made his own hole coming up thru the ice....


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

WOW that one beats my best by alittle more than an inch!
Nice fish.


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

O M G !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Imagine the fight from that on a ultra light ice fishing rod. You know what lake that is from?

Redneckman


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

That had to be one serious auger hole to permit that fish from coming up through, especially if it was just lip hooked.

I have lost some big ones to a hole that was too small before....that fish in the picture is a dandy for sure.


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

oh my flipin gosh!!!!!:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: i i wish i could get tehm that big!! my bigest is 13 3/4


----------



## superfishingfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

holy flippin crappie!!!! what lake did you get that thing from?!?!?!?! that is huge!!! and i thought my 12 inch crappie was pretty big!! wow!:yikes:


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

*What a hog! That is why crappie is one of my favorite, you never know how big they can get. If you look in my photos, i have a 16"(holding up). My biggest.*


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

WOW---thats a biggin largest ive seen caught was from the hale area last yr---16 3/4


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Now That's a slab Crappie!!!:yikes:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Eh I dont think thats a black though looks more like a ****** but a nice fish anyways and one to be very proud of.Ought to be close to michigan record maybe.
I caught a 23.5 inch monster white crappie in oklahoma october 1991 in a water resivor in east tulsa.4lb 8oz tied the state record which still stands today I believe.When you use a yard stick to measure the length of crappie you know that you caught a big one.
Congrads on the catch thanks for the pics.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

dang lucky guy,nice meal in one fish,bring on the spring slabs!!!


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Unbelivable...WOW


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Dang, now that's a big 'un. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Holy Crap!


\

My words exactly, although I didn't say "crap"...


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Zow-wee,thats a wopper of a crappie for sure.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats why I drill an eight inch hole!!


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm not sure where that was caught, but I think they fisherman was from around Saginaw, becuase when I was in there Monday afternoon, someone called in asking where to get an 18 inch crappie weighed. My guess is that this is the fish.

Mike


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

I caught a 17 3/8" out of Houghton lk about twenty years ago. That is a monster you have there for sure.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

That is a a pig


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW!! Awesome fish. 
Need more DETAILS!!!
Black? White? in MI? What Lake?


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, what a fish!!

Jim


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

:yikes: for the love of god man.......


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

SpecialK said:


> Thats why I drill an eight inch hole!!


That is why I use a 10" Power Auger. That fish is ridiculous. What was he doing, jigging a 12" Crappie and then that giant inhaled it?


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

That things Ginormous!!!!!!!!


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

Great fish. Is it a state record? Quick question does it matter if the fish was caught on a private lake vs public lake?


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Holy Crap!


----------

